# Full time work - what to do?



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello! I've had my V for a full year now and she's just the best. I have just graduated college and am looking for full time employment, but I'm getting worried because I don't know what to do with my girl all day. Doggie day care is an option, but at a DISCOUNTED $28.50/day I'm really hoping there's another alternative. I crate her when I leave the house, so I don't want to leave her in there all day. Has anyone had luck with the outside kennels as a day care substitute? I'm thinking I'll be gone from 7am to 6pm, so definitely a good chunk of time for a V. On bad weather days I could definitely swing putting her in day care, but at almost $30 a day it is just too much for everyday =(. Any ideas? Words of advice? I'm in Maryland so the weather is usually pretty temperate. I already have a shaded area in which I'd put the outdoor kennel and access to fans, so I am not worried about heat exhaustion or anything. Help please!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We work full time too. 3-4 days a week I come home at lunch for an hour, and the other weekdays he goes to daycare 27 bucks a day. 

You could try to extend your work hours so you can come home, or find a neighbor kid to come by and play fetch and go for a walk. That would probably be less expensive. We would do this but we don't have any kids old enough to handle Miles nearby.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I had this exact same issue recently. What I ended up doing is (if youre able to) we bought baby gates, the ones that stay up by tension, and I blocked him into the kitchen. He was having trouble chewing my furniture so I wasn't able to leave him in an area with carpet in it. Hes been great ever since! I love that he has more room while I am away for 9-10 hours a day and I put all of his chew toys in there. 

Just make sure he is not a cabinet opener. Bentley is not, luckily. If your pup is, I suggest watching out for cleaning products under the sink. I 100% agree that leaving a dog in a crate for 9-10 hours is just not okay  By the time you get home from work after 5, you go to bed not even 6 hours later which means....you guessed it....MORE sleeping which the dog already did all day. Hope I helped a little


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Or a basement kennel. I'd start testing with strategically placed gates but at a year old she very well may be too young to have that much time (all day) to get into trouble.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Honestly, this is a headache subject for me, every time it comes up on the forum. 
I changed my life style to accommodate the dog, LOL. He literally eats, sleeps and breaths beside us.
------

11 hours is a long time to be left alone. 

I would find someone who is free, recently retired is OK and loves dogs. Even limited activity is better than none at all. 

Another option is to take the dog with you. I do it all the time, but I can afford it.

On rare occasions, I leave the boy, now that he's all grown up, with my mom (retired). She walks him on leash with prongs, easy on her, easy on the dog.

My neighbors (two already) offered to take care of him if we go on vacation. (yet to be tested)

Networking works... it's the new economy


----------



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the words of wisdom! I'm leaning towards getting a dog walker maybe... or Talking to the neighbor's kid! haha One more question though - doesn't your V's pee or poo when left alone for that long? I'm almost positive mine would =(


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Proving bathroom breaks are tricky because their instinct tells them not to soil where they live. In a pack only the lowest ranking, psychologically tormented dogs are forced to relieve themselves where they sleep. 

The only solution I found on the net is something like this
http://modernpuppies.com/
I don't have any experience with this type of crate, though.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish I lived in your neighborhood...I have a little V up the street from me "Twinkle" she lives in her back yard...I keep dreaming her owners will ask me to walk her one day :-\


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

...and maybe wear this t ...


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Seriously, I NEED the Vizsla Mom T-shirt. I'd Type better if my pup wasn't in my lap right now ....


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Outdoor kennel runs are a great idea if the dog has access to shelter, shade and water. It gives them something to occupy their mind (especially if you hang a bird feeder within eyesight) and the ability to eliminate when they need to. A caveat is if you have a barker you will need to consider what method you will control/stop barking so the neighbors dont compain. Cost of a 5 by 15 run, dog house, shade etc should be about $500 new, and you might be able to pick up something used for less. I prefer this to cooping my dogs up in the house when I am gone, they are safe, unable to destroy anything, and entertain themselves if they have access to safe toys (kongs etc). It seems, though, that my dogs hang out and sleep the majority of the time, saving their energy for when I get home :.


----------

